
MySQL 5.7.12: more than a maintenance release - fideloper
http://mysqlserverteam.com/mysql-5-7-12-part-1-more-than-a-maintenance-release/
======
fideloper
Some info on X-plugin:
[http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/x-plugin.html](http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/x-plugin.html)

